# Please recommend US lawyer to renounce US citizenship in GTA



## xza8 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello,

I am looking for a US immigration lawyer to help renounce my US citizenship and accordingly, comply with IRS and the Form 8854.


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

I am in the same process but am doing it all myself. Not sure about your situation but if you do a search on this forum for RENOUNCE CITIZENSHIP you will find lots of questions and answers that might help you. Good luck.


----------

